# Kiron 105mm f2.8 macro with nikon d300



## raybce

Good day,



Wonderfull macro shots at 1.1 1.5 f2.8 or f22 (Manual focusing)
but
if I put it at INFINITY, can't focus at all.
Is the lens broken or is it the operator?
Best regards
Ray


----------



## Overread

It should be able to focus - from quickly reading around the net it seems the lens has no auto focus so its down the the user to manualy focus for each shot. In addition most lenses will have a little play at the infinity end - that is to take account of temperature changes and construction variation most lenses will not have a single infinity focus point, but rather a rough section of the lens of the lens where infinity focus is possible (and the user then just adjusts the focus by small amounts to get the correct point on the lens). 

In addition it might be harder to focus the lens at longer distances because most macro lenses typically have very little movement of the focus wheel for a lot of change in focus distance at the long end. Of course they make up for this by having a lot of very fine control at the close up end. It could be that you just need to be a little more carefull when focusing the lens at further off subjects. The other factor could be that there is some lack of calibration between your lens and the camera you are using - some of the newer cameras have a micro focus adjustment which can be used to help eliminate this and you can also send camera gear to compaines (eg nikon and canon) to have the setup calibrated - however I am unsure how well they support (or even if they do) the calibration of 3rd party lenses - especially older model lenses.


----------



## raybce

Dear Overread, 
I'll try again, but this time, i'll find out at which distance the focus (MANUAL) is out.
and at what F stop.
I don't believe that Nikon will take care of that calibration.
best regards and thank you for your prompt reply.
Ray


----------



## dxqcanada

I have encountered some used lenses that have issues with focusing at infinity. Usually these are ones where someone has taken the lens apart to clean the internal lens elements and incorrectly placed the front elements.

Take a close look at the lens to see if there is evidence that it has been taken apart.


----------



## grafxman

I dropped a 35mm camera about 40 years ago. After that drop it never again was in focus with any lens. So, is it the lens or the camera? Can you achieve proper focus at infinity with other lens? 

The lens has some good reports about it on the net. If you back off from infinity a little bit, does it come into focus? If so, you might be able to live with it.


----------

